

PoEAA on Rails - jingweno
http://owenou.com/2011/09/24/poeaa-on-rails.html
The book Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecure (PoEAA) laid the blueprints for Rails’ architecture. However, as applications growing more and more complex, developers are starting to realize these default architectural patterns come with Rails may not scale very well. In this post, I walk you through some enterprise patterns from the same book that Rails’ architecture heavily base upon, and provide suggestions on scaling your Rails codebase.
======
jingweno
The book Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture (PoEAA) laid the
blueprints for Rails’ architecture. However, as applications growing more and
more complex, developers are starting to realize these default architectural
patterns come with Rails may not scale very well. In the post PoEAA on Rails,
I walk you through some enterprise patterns from the same book that Rails’
architecture heavily base upon, and provide suggestions on scaling your Rails
codebase.

